# Where no SSC'er has been before..



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Algeria
Angola
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia
*Azerbaijan*
Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
*Bulgaria*
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Congo, Democratic Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire
Cyprus
Dominica
Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Gabon
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
Honduras
Iceland
India
Iran
Israel
Jamaica
Jordan
Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
*Latvia*
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya
*Lithuania*
Madagascar
Mali
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Micronesia
*Moldova*
Mongolia
Myanmar
Namibia
Nauru
Nepal
Niger
Nigeria
Oman
Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Rwanda
St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
Syria
Tajikistan

Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
*Turkmenistan*
Tuvalu
Uganda
*Ukraine*
Uzbekistan
Vanuatu
Yemen
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Gatis said:


> *Turkmenistan*


Honestly?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Algeria
Angola
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
*Bangladesh*
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Congo, Democratic Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire
Cyprus

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Gabon
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
Honduras

Iceland
*India*
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya

Madagascar
Mali
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
*Nepal*
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
Syria

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia
*Zimbabwe*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great idea!

*Algeria*
Angola
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Congo, Democratic Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire
Cyprus

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Gabon
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
Honduras

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya

*Madagascar*
Mali
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
Syria

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

Angola
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
* Cape Verde*
Central African Republic
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Congo, Democratic Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire
* Cyprus*

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Gabon
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
Honduras

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya


Mali
* Malta*
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
* Mauritius*
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
Syria

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^ Island freak! :naughty:


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

@Verso


> Originally Posted by Gatis
> Turkmenistan
> 
> Honestly?


Yes, was there for two weeks and saw a lot of wilderness and cities. But it was long ago - in 1986.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Ah, good old Soviet Union..







My dad's been to Tajikistan and Uzbekistan, but he's not an SSC'er.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Andorra
Angola 
Antigua & Barbuda
Argentina
Armenia 
Australia
Austria
Azerbaijan 

Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belgium
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Botswana 
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burma (Myanmar)
Burundi 

Cambodia
Cameroon
Canada
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad 
Chile
China
Colombia
Comoros
Congo
Congo, Democratic Republic
Costa Rica
Côte d'Ivoire
Croatia
Cuba
Cyprus
Czech Republic 

Denmark
Djibouti 
Dominica 
Dominican Republic 
Ecuador
East Timor
Egypt 
El Salvador
Equatorial Guinea 
Eritrea
Estonia
Ethiopia 
Fiji 
Finland 
France
Gabon
Gambia, The 
Georgia
Germany 
Ghana
Great Britain
Greece
Grenada 
Guatemala
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana 

Haiti 
Honduras 
Hungary 
Iceland
India
Indonesia 
Iran
Iraq
Ireland 
Israel
Italy 
Jamaica
Japan 
Jordan 

Kazakhstan
Kenya
Kiribati 
Korea, North
Korea, South
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan 
Laos
Latvia
Lebanon 
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg 

Macedonia 
Madagascar
Malawi
Malaysia
Maldives
Mali
Malta 
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Micronesia
Moldova
Monaco
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Myanmar 
Namibia
Nauru
Nepal 
The Netherlands
New Zealand
Nicaragua 
Niger
Nigeria
Norway 

Oman 
Pakistan
Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru 
The Philippines
Poland
Portugal 
Qatar 

Romania 
Russia 
Rwanda 
St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
San Marino
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia 
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
Solomon Islands
Somalia
South Africa 
Spain
Sri Lanka 
Sudan
Suriname
Swaziland
Sweden 
Switzerland
Syria 

Taiwan
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Thailand 
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tunisia 
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu 
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates United Kingdom
United States Uruguay????? United states of Uruguay
Uzbekistan 
Vanuatu
Vatican City (Holy See) 
Venezuela 
Vietnam 
Yemen 
Zaire
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Those countries have already been eliminated (with the exception of Panama).

Updated list>

Angola
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Congo, Democratic Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Gabon
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
Honduras

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
Syria

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

gonzo said:


> ^^Those countries have already been eliminated (with the exception of Panama)


Yes, just to re-iterate the rules:

You are taking the list posted by the person before (which by now will probably not include many of the places you've been to), bolding any countries that you've been to that are still there whilst deleting those bolded by the forumer before. Eventually we'll get a list of countries no-one has been to.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Algeria
Angola
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia
Azerbaijan

Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia

Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Congo, Democratic Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire
Cyprus

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Gabon
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
Honduras

Iceland
*India*
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Latvia
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya
Lithuania

Madagascar
Mali
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Micronesia
Moldova
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Nepal
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
Syria

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu

Uganda
Ukraine
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia
Zimbabwe

And someone knocked out Afghanistan:bash: 

I trekked from Kalash to Afghanistan but I basically put my foot in Afghanistan and then ran back.:lol:


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Algeria
*Angola*
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia
Azerbaijan

Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia

Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
*Colombia*
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
*Congo, Democratic Republic of*
Côte d'Ivoire
*Cyprus*
Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

*Gabon*
Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti
*Honduras*

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Latvia
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya
Lithuania

Madagascar
Mali
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Micronesia
Moldova
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Nepal
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan
*Syria*
Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu

Uganda
Ukraine
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia
Zimbabwe



Great thread!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

UnitedPakistan said:


> *India*


That got knocked off the list ages ago!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

*It's AGAIN not updated!!!! Please read the rules before posting!*

Updated list (I hope I didn't forget something)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
Jordan

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I've made it as simple as possible hno: 
Thanks Kuesel 


Come on! There must some people from Bahrein, Ecuador, Iceland, Iran, Israel, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Sudan over here! :banana:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I am also wondering about Iceland and Israel, and Sir Lanka???????? Come on! :lol:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Forza Raalte said:


> I've made it as simple as possible hno:
> Thanks Kuesel
> 
> 
> Come on! There must some people from Bahrein, Ecuador, Iceland, Iran, Israel, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Sudan over here! :banana:


But we're not talking about "FROM", but "TO"! I didn't erase Brazil.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Forza Raalte said:


> I've made it as simple as possible hno:
> Thanks Kuesel
> 
> 
> Come on! There must some people from Bahrein, Ecuador, Iceland, Iran, Israel, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Sudan over here! :banana:


I forgot I had been to Jordan! Sorry!

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica
*Jordan*

Kazakhstan
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

schmidt said:


> But we're not talking about "FROM", but "TO"! I didn't erase Brazil.


But I think you can erase it as well, I mean, if you're FROM Brazil, you've also been TO Brazil.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

All I can add is Kazakhstan

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica


*Kazakhstan*
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Lebanon
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

All the countries I've been to have been eliminated except for

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica



Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
*Lebanon*
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

*Bahamas*
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

*Haiti*

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica



Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Oman

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
Somalia
Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Yemen

Zambia


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

this list should be better. 

Moreover it is more suitable for my travel plan. 

*Argentina*
*Australia*
*Austria*

Belarus
Bolivia
*Brazil*
Bulgaria

*Canada*
*Chile*
*China*
Colombia
Czech Republic

Ecuador
+ Falkland Islands
+ Faroe Islands
*Finland*
*France*
*Germany*
*Great Britain*
*+ Greenland*

+ Holland
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Japan

Kazakhstan
+ Korea
Kyrgyzstan

Moldova
Mongolia

*New Zealand*
*Norway*

Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru
Poland

Romania
Russia

Slovakia
Slovenia
South Africa
Spain
*Sweden*
*Switzerland*

*Taiwan*
Ukraine
*United Kingdom*
*United States* 
*Uruguay*
Venezuela


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*I'll make it easier,*

This is my easier list!
Canada
United States
Mexico
Costa Rica
Panama
Spain
France
Monaco
Italy
Vatican
Greece


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been to a few more, but they have been eliminated.

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica



Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

*Oman*

Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands
*Somalia*
Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

*Yemen*

Zambia


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> I've been to a few more, but they have been eliminated.


same.. except 1 left..


Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Bahamas
Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
*Brunei*
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Haiti

Iceland
Iran
Israel

Jamaica



Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria



Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu



Zambia


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

hno:

I give up! The rules aren't exactly complicated... *sighs*

Bahamas and Haiti shouldn't be on there still, streetscapeer has been there (post #43)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

:bash: 

Come on, people! If the countries you've visited already HAVE BEEN visited by someone else DON'T reply in this thread.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Maybe we should start a thread "how ignorant are SSC members" :lol:

This was such a cool idea and just ruined


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

UPDATED!!!!!!!
been to a few more but got erased!
Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia


Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Iceland
Iran
*Israel*

Jamaica



Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Laos
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
Mongolia
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria



Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu



Zambia


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> That got knocked off the list ages ago!


The guy before me had it on the list.:bash:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

UnitedPakistan said:


> The guy before me had it on the list.:bash:


Because he can't read :yes:


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

This could have been one of the best SSC threads, but someone ruined it :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh man... how hard can it be... oh well atleast it's turned entertaining :lol:


----------



## nama (Dec 2, 2006)

agree with you.i have never gone abroad once upon a time only once.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

UnitedPakistan said:


> The guy before me had it on the list.:bash:


man...THAT WAS INDIA...DO YOU SEE INDIA IN MY LIST..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhno:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Because he can't read :yes:


fine...ill read AGAIN.....


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

UnitedPakistan said:


> The guy before me had it on the list.:bash:


man...THAT WAS INDIA...DO YOU SEE INDIA IN MY LIST..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhno:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia


Bahrain
Barbados
Belarus
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Brunei
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire

Dominica

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Iceland
Iran

Jamaica



Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

*Laos*
Liberia
Libya


Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia
*Mongolia*
Myanmar

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria



Palau
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Sudan

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu



Zambia


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia



Belarus
Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire



Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Iceland




Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea


Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe
*Seychelles*
Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Zambia


----------



## BlocQuebec (Sep 13, 2006)

Do embassy or consulate visits count? I can search them up and step in each of them.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^NO, of course not!
:nono:
And stopovers do NOT count!!
:nono:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey, I make the rules here 

Stopovers do count


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What kind of stopovers? Getting off the plane and on again (without changing plane)?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Hey, I make the rules here
> 
> Stopovers do count


In that case, you can add me 20 more countries! LOL


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

that's bullshit! stopovers should NOT count. you have to at least leave the airport and venture into the city, even for a few hours. if you don't have your passport stamped or have to go through some kind of immigration control, then you weren't really there!


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Andorra
Angola 
Antigua & Barbuda
Argentina
Armenia 
Australia
Austria
Azerbaijan 

Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belgium
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Botswana 
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burma (Myanmar)
Burundi 

Cambodia
Cameroon
Canada
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad 
Chile
China
Colombia
Comoros
Congo
Congo, Democratic Republic
Costa Rica
Côte d'Ivoire
Croatia
Cuba
Cyprus
Czech Republic 

Denmark
Djibouti 
Dominica 
Dominican Republic 
Ecuador
East Timor
Egypt 
El Salvador
Equatorial Guinea 
Eritrea
Estonia
Ethiopia 
Fiji 
Finland 
France 
Gabon
Gambia, The 
Georgia
Germany 
Ghana
Great Britain
Greece
Grenada 
Guatemala
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana 

Haiti 
Honduras 
Hungary 
Iceland
India
Indonesia 
Iran
Iraq
Ireland 
Israel
Italy 
Jamaica
Japan 
Jordan 

Kazakhstan
Kenya
Kiribati 
Korea, North
Korea, South
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan 
Laos
Latvia
*Lebanon *
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg 

Macedonia 
Madagascar
Malawi
Malaysia
Maldives
Mali
Malta 
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Micronesia
Moldova
Monaco
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Myanmar 
Namibia
Nauru
Nepal 
The Netherlands
New Zealand
Nicaragua 
Niger
Nigeria
Norway 

Oman 
Pakistan
Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru 
The Philippines
Poland
Portugal 
Qatar 

Romania 
Russia 
Rwanda 
St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
San Marino
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia 
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
Solomon Islands
Somalia
South Africa 
Spain
Sri Lanka 
Sudan
Suriname
Swaziland
Sweden 
Switzerland
Syria 

Taiwan
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Thailand 
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tunisia 
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu 
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates United Kingdom
United States Uruguay
Uzbekistan 
Vanuatu
Vatican City (Holy See) 
Venezuela 
Vietnam 
Yemen 
Zaire
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Iggui said:


> if you don't have your passport stamped or have to go through some kind of immigration control, then you weren't really there!


So when I travel around Shengen countries I'm not really there????  


( I do know what you mean... )


----------



## LatvianGG (Aug 23, 2004)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia



*Belarus*
Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire



Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Iceland




Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea


Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe

Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

Zambia


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire



Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Iceland


Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea


Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe

Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu

*Zambia*


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Antigua & Barbuda
Armenia

Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire



Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

*Iceland*


Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

Namibia
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea


Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe

Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu



BTW: I think it is pretty obvious that North Korea will be one of the countries no one here has visited before. I am pretty sure.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> ...
> 
> 
> BTW: I think it is pretty obvious that North Korea will be one of the countries no one here has visited before. I am pretty sure.


^^You are completely wrong, some SSC forumers have visited North Korea and they made threads about their travel.
:yes:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ talk about people not seeing further than their nose.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

this thread is so cool!!!!!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> BTW: I think it is pretty obvious that North Korea will be one of the countries no one here has visited before. I am pretty sure.


i'm pretty certain we had one guy here who took those controlled tours into North Korea, but cant find thread

he had pictures and everything


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Rapid said:


> i'm pretty certain we had one guy here who took those controlled tours into North Korea, but cant find thread
> 
> he had pictures and everything


Vertigo in the Dutch forum has visited North-Korea. I'm pretty suprised by the fact nobody visited Ecuador yet.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like nobody wants to visit Aub Saharan Africa (except South Africa) because it's such a crap-hole.


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Andorra
Angola 
Antigua & Barbuda
Argentina
Armenia 
*Australia
Austria*
Azerbaijan 

Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
*Belgium*
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Botswana 
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burma (Myanmar)
Burundi 

Cambodia
Cameroon
*Canada*
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad 
Chile
*China*
Colombia
Comoros
Congo
Congo, Democratic Republic
Costa Rica
Côte d'Ivoire
Croatia
Cuba
Cyprus
Czech Republic 

Denmark
Djibouti 
Dominica 
Dominican Republic 
Ecuador
East Timor
Egypt 
El Salvador
Equatorial Guinea 
Eritrea
Estonia
Ethiopia 
Fiji 
Finland 
*France *
Gabon
Gambia, The 
Georgia
*Germany *
Ghana
*Great Britain*
Greece
Grenada 
Guatemala
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana 

Haiti 
Honduras 
Hungary 
Iceland
India
*Indonesia *
Iran
Iraq
Ireland 
Israel
*Italy *
Jamaica
Japan 
Jordan 

Kazakhstan
Kenya
Kiribati 
Korea, North
Korea, South
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan 
Laos
Latvia
Lebanon 
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg 

Macedonia 
Madagascar
Malawi
*Malaysia*
Maldives
Mali
Malta 
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Micronesia
Moldova
Monaco
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Myanmar 
Namibia
Nauru
Nepal 
*The Netherlands
New Zealand*
Nicaragua 
Niger
Nigeria
Norway 

Oman 
Pakistan
Palau
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru 
The Philippines
Poland
Portugal 
Qatar 

Romania 
Russia 
Rwanda 
St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
San Marino
São Tomé & Príncipe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia 
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
*Singapore*
Slovakia
Slovenia
Solomon Islands
Somalia
South Africa 
Spain
Sri Lanka 
Sudan
Suriname
Swaziland
Sweden 
*Switzerland*
Syria 

*Taiwan*
Tajikistan
Tanzania
*Thailand *
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tunisia 
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu 
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates United Kingdom
*United States*
Uruguay
Uzbekistan 
Vanuatu
*Vatican City (Holy See) *
Venezuela 
*Vietnam *
Yemen 
Zaire
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Those countries have already been eliminated.


----------



## Chuq (Oct 7, 2002)

I notice Gibraltar and Norfolk Island weren't on the initial list.. well, if they were supposed to be, I would have eliminated them!


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Armenia

Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire



Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Kiribati
Korea, North
Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

*Namibia*
Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea


Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe

Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Armenia

Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
Congo, Republic of
Côte d'Ivoire



Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Kiribati
*Korea, North* 
Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea


Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe

Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan

Vanuatu


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

AHA! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been to Vanuatu ... doesn't that mean it should be removed from the list?


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

^^ It does 

Go ahead


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, I have eliminated Vanuatu since Yardmaster has been there.  


Armenia

Benin
Bhutan
Burkina Faso
Burundi

Cameroon
Central African Republic
Chad
Comoros
*Congo, Republic of*
*Côte d'Ivoire*

Ecuador
East Timor
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Ethiopia

Georgia
Grenada
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana

Kiribati

Kyrgyzstan

Liberia

Mali
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Micronesia

Nauru
Niger
Nigeria

Palau
Papua New Guinea

Rwanda

St. Kitts & Nevis
St. Lucia
St. Vincent & The Grenadines
Samoa
São Tomé & Príncipe

Sierra Leone
Solomon Islands

Tajikistan
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Tuvalu

Uganda
Uzbekistan


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't you think we should also have dependent territories included? They aren't independent countries, that's true, but for example New Caledonia isn't part of France, 'only' its 'territorial collectivity'. So if you've been to France, you haven't necessarily been to New Caledonia, and vice-versa. French Guiana on the other hand is part of France (although it's Forza's decision, if he'd like to include it or not). I just thought it would be good to include them as well.


----------

